# 2016's Best Ski Jackets and Pants (Wow!)



## dlague (Jan 8, 2016)

This list blew me away!  Ski Magazine caught my attention with this line - "Still looking for that perfect ski kit to keep you looking fresh on the slopes?".  So looking through the list while I liked the color combinations (I like colors), I was blown away by the costs for ski pants and jackets.  I feel there is so much out there for way less costs and is just as functional.  I guess i will take the list for color matchups that i like and go from there!


http://www.skinet.com/ski/galleries/2016s-best-ski-jackets-and-pants


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2016)

Some of it is overpriced. Most can be had for a decent amount below retail.  People do have different expectations for quality and functionality though.  Often times what you're paying extra for is longevity.  I've got a friend that is still wearing an expensive North Face jacket I purchased in 1992.  It was their top of the line jacket then.  Still is in great shape.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2016)

Days like today, where it was raining at a medium to heavy clip, with strong winds for the 3hrs I skied, is why the cost of clothing with REALLY GOOD fabrics, are worth it!! 

If one is say a season pass holder who will go out and ski in ANY weather, then by far and away the good stuff is worth the costs for those days that you will be out there, when the overwhelming majority of people won't be.

Plus as DHS said, the garments last very well!! My 8yr old Marmot Gore-tex HCR hardshell, which had about a $375 price tag when I got it, and the 3yr old Gore tex Pro Patagonia pants that had about a $300 price tag kept me dry and still look as good as the day I got them.

One often doesn't realize how much better the "good stuff" can be until you get some of it, and then you might find yourself wondering why you didn't get some sooner!! Kind of like the first time you get a pair of boots with footbeds fit by a GOOD boot fitter, vs just buying a pair off the rack with no fitting


----------



## dlague (Jan 11, 2016)

I guess longevity is not something I look for.  Over the past 15 years, I have changed my ski jacket and pants 3 times - not because they are worn but more due to wanting change.  Now I still have all three sets but styles change too - what looked great in 2000 might look out of place today.  Also new fabrics, and functional designs are happening, but I would never pay the prices in that article.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 11, 2016)

http://www.bogner.com/en-us/luxury-down-leather-jacket-aron-black-32667.html


----------



## KevinF (Jan 11, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Days like today, where it was raining at a medium to heavy clip, with strong winds for the 3hrs I skied, is why the cost of clothing with REALLY GOOD fabrics, are worth it!!
> 
> If one is say a season pass holder who will go out and ski in ANY weather, then by far and away the good stuff is worth the costs for those days that you will be out there, when the overwhelming majority of people won't be.
> 
> ...



This.  The "good stuff" works _so _well.  I've been out in some weather conditions that have had me questioning my sanity and then I realize I'm completely comfortable.  Like yesterday -- pouring rain and wind that stopped me in my tracks, and I was totally dry.

If you're not going to push the weather envelope, then the "good stuff" is probably overkill...  But if you like to stay out there "no matter what", then the "good stuff" is totally worth the investment.


----------



## dlague (Jan 11, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.bogner.com/en-us/luxury-down-leather-jacket-aron-black-32667.html



That is insane!  Does not even look good IMO!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2016)

dlague said:


> This list blew me away!  Ski Magazine caught my attention with this line - "Still looking for that perfect ski kit to keep you looking fresh on the slopes?".  So looking through the list while I liked the color combinations (I like colors), I was blown away by the costs for ski pants and jackets.  I feel there is so much out there for way less costs and is just as functional.  I guess i will take the list for color matchups that i like and go from there!
> 
> 
> http://www.skinet.com/ski/galleries/2016s-best-ski-jackets-and-pants



With a few exceptions (the $825 Arc’teryx Jacket), I was not really surprised by the lineup or the pricing.  Ski no doubt ran this as "product placement" and the manufacturers threw out their most expensive items that are their "best".  Also consider that those are MSRP's.  You can get many of those at lower prices.  Ski is not going to feature the lower end items nor are manufacturers going to provide them for many reasons besides the price of admission into Ski's list.  These are meant to be the best from each in order to make each brand look good.  

FWIW the Flylow set looked pretty sweet.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.bogner.com/en-us/luxury-down-leather-jacket-aron-black-32667.html





dlague said:


> That is insane!  Does not even look good IMO!



I've heard that these are all the rave in NYC.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 11, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I've heard that these are all the rave in NYC.



Not that I wear that parka but if you want to talk about quality & design in ski wear Bogner is near or at the top of the list. I've been very satisfied with their products.

Take your NYC prejudice & stick it you know where.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Not that I wear that parka but if you want to talk about quality & design in ski wear Bogner is near or at the top of the list. I've been very satisfied with their products.
> 
> Take your NYC prejudice & stick it you know where.



Ah, the troll is back and looking for attention.  

I was just stating what I heard and not passing judgment on you or New Yorkers (I actually like New Yorkers). 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2016)

KevinF said:


> This.  The "good stuff" works _so _well.  I've been out in some weather conditions that have had me questioning my sanity and then I realize I'm completely comfortable.  Like yesterday -- pouring rain and wind that stopped me in my tracks, and I was totally dry.
> 
> If you're not going to push the weather envelope, then the "good stuff" is probably overkill...  But if you like to stay out there "no matter what", then the "good stuff" is totally worth the investment.



+ 1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 11, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Ah, the troll is back and looking for attention.
> 
> I was just stating what I heard and not passing judgment on you or New Yorkers (I actually like New Yorkers).



Well it didn't come across that way.

You can stick your troll chit you know were too.


----------



## dlague (Jan 12, 2016)

KevinF said:


> This.  The "good stuff" works _so _well.  I've been out in some weather conditions that have had me questioning my sanity and then I realize I'm completely comfortable.  Like yesterday -- pouring rain and wind that stopped me in my tracks, and I was totally dry.
> 
> If you're not going to push the weather envelope, then the "good stuff" is probably overkill...  But if you like to stay out there "no matter what", then the "good stuff" is totally worth the investment.



Weather envelope is a broad term.  I do not ski in heavy or even persistent rain.  Freezing rain/drizzle, sleet, super cold yes.  Do not need a $400 jacket or ski pants for that.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

